# Pumpen-Geschwindigkeit?



## MoselGladiator (24. April 2018)

Ich habe mich für meinen neuesten Build für eine Wasserkühlung entschieden, genauer gesagt
für die Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium.

Nun soll die Pumpe dieser Wasserkühlung laut Herstellerangaben mit 3.600 rpm laufen,
das tut sie bei mir nicht, bei mir läuft sie etwa mit der Hälfte, also 1.800 rpm. Zufall, dass es genau die Hälfte ist?
Ich habe alle Anschlüsse am Board mit 12V ausprobiert, höher geht sie nicht, Board siehe Signatur.

Besteht hier nun überhaupt Handlungsbedarf? Ich frage aus dem Grund, weil meine Tempertaturen 
gegenüber meinem LuKü nicht dramatisch besser geworden sind, Idle in etwa gleich, die Max. Temperatur
ist etwa um 5-10° gefallen.  Ich gehe davon aus, den Kühlkörper richtig montiert zu haben.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. April 2018)

noch besser braucht nen externen radiator wie z.b. mora3 oder gleich nen zusätzlichen chiller 

5-10°C ist schon ok, auch gilt für wakü eigentlich das ab ~60l/h Durchfluss alles bestens ist, mehr Durchfluss senkt die Temperaturen nur noch im homöopathischen Margen , so lass ich meine aquastream xt auch nur mit 50% laufen, das sorgt für ein paar Watt weniger verbrauch, die pumpe wird nicht so heiß und sollte länger durchhalten etc...... ob nun ein Problem vorliegt mit deiner Kühlung ka aber die Temperatur scheint imho erstmal ok


----------



## MoselGladiator (24. April 2018)

Danke erst mal.  Ja dann ist vielleicht alles O.K. Was heißt "...Pumpe länger durchhalten...." ? Darf ich damit rechnen, in 1-2 Jahren das Teil austauschen zu dürfen?


----------



## Tigertechnik (24. April 2018)

Guck dir Raff seine AIO video an: PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkuhlung im Video analysiert


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. April 2018)

MoselGladiator schrieb:


> Danke erst mal.  Ja dann ist vielleicht alles O.K. Was heißt "...Pumpe länger durchhalten...." ? Darf ich damit rechnen, in 1-2 Jahren das Teil austauschen zu dürfen?



nein so schlimm sollte es nicht sein, und ich hab ja auch geschrieben 'sollte' wenn die pumpe anstelle von 12w nur 6w benötigt weil sie nur mit 50% läuft sinkt die Temperatur der Elektronik, der mechanische Verschleiß und dadurch 'sollte' sie länger halten ..... pumpe ist jetzt bei 10 jahren und läuft muss aber nix heißen


----------

